# Struggling to find certain info on BMQ



## Natet (20 Jun 2005)

Hello everyone,


I have recently been accepted to reserve basic training in Kingston. I was sworn in just last week, but I have had a hard time finding some simple, yet important info. 

The unit commander held a big Q & A session for the parents of the kids being sworn in, unfortunately I am out of towner, and above 19 so my parents weren't in attendance :/

Is there an official list of what to bring to basic?

 I.E how many bags can you bring on the bus heading down there?  How many civy clothes do I need?

Allergies...
 I am allergic to gluten (all wheat)... Will they provide anything different for me on an exercise, like rice or meat instead of pasta or sandwiches?  From the forum, I see that while at barracks, there will be enough variety that I can pick and choose and get by.


Will bringing a few books be enough to pass the evenings free-time? I realize there is a lot personal training and grooming that you do during your evenings, and I imagine I will be dead tired, so I haven't planned on bringing much.


Thanks in advance,



Pte. (Nathan) Taylor


----------



## davidk (21 Jun 2005)

Natet said:
			
		

> The unit commander held a big Q & A session for the parents of the kids being sworn in, unfortunately I am out of towner, and above 19 so my parents weren't in attendance :/
> 
> Is there an official list of what to bring to basic?
> 
> I.E how many bags can you bring on the bus heading down there?   How many civy clothes do I need?



Chances are that the list of gear to bring was distibuted at your Q&A session, if you didn't get it when you were sworn in, or directly from your unit. Try contacting them, they should be able to tell you where to get it, or at least what to bring. I'd recommend that you bring two pairs of civvy clothes (shorts + t-shirt) plus running shoes for PT. 



			
				Natet said:
			
		

> Allergies...
> I am allergic to gluten (all wheat)... Will they provide anything different for me on an exercise, like rice or meat instead of pasta or sandwiches?   From the forum, I see that while at barracks, there will be enough variety that I can pick and choose and get by.



You're getting a bit ahead of yourself here, you don't go out on ex for a while, but the ration packs you get usually have a variety of meals  (incidentally I've never seen sandwiches in ration packs, only in box lunches) if what you have doesn't agree with you, just trade with someone in your section.



			
				Natet said:
			
		

> Will bringing a few books be enough to pass the evenings free-time? I realize there is a lot personal training and grooming that you do during your evenings, and I imagine I will be dead tired, so I haven't planned on bringing much.



I brought a copy of Ken Dryden's _The Game_ with me on my BMQ. I think I got a total of six pages done. 'Nuff said.


----------



## DogOfWar (21 Jun 2005)

Natet said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> I have recently been accepted to reserve basic training in Kingston. I was sworn in just last week, but I have had a hard time finding some simple, yet important info.
> ...



Isnt that celiacs? Wow that is going to cause and issue. You'll be asked to fill out a form outlining what you can and cant eat in the field- in the mess you are on your own. I dated a girl with Celiacs and she couldnt even kiss me after a protien shake  or eat food that touched any other food with gluten in it. IT was a big pain in the ass....perhaps yours is more mild than hers.


----------



## Natet (21 Jun 2005)

Thanks for the replies 



    Yep, it is celiac. My allergy is significantly a bit milder than your girlfriend (thankfully). I can't imagine having to worry that much about what I touched and ate.

    At worst, I have some facial irritation and digestive problems.... I caught the disease early, but... the more gluten you eat, be it by accident or on purpose tends to make my allergy worse.


----------



## JBP (21 Jun 2005)

Some other important things to bring to basic:

1.) Shave/Shower kit - Soap, shaving cream, razor (of anykind), maybe some band-aids, tooth-brush+paste, etc.... 
2.) Shoe shine equipment - BLACK KIWI shoe polish, applicator brush+buffing brush
3.) 2 pairs of PT clothes (T-shirt+shorts)
4.) BUY GOOD INSOLES for your boots, I would recommend Dr.Scholls, works great for me
5.) You won't have time for a book! Lol......
6.) Small notepad+couple pens+lots of elastics or boot-bands preferably.
7.) A-LOT of determination, drive, POSITIVE attitude... Can't say that enough!
8.) Ambition to succeed against all odds and be better than the rest!
9.) Whatever else you think you might want... As long as it can fit into a small area (your pockets, side pocket of a bag)

10.) GOOD LUCK


----------



## DogOfWar (21 Jun 2005)

Natet said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In that case make sure you fill out the special meal request form before you go to the field/range and they will do their best to help you out.


----------



## AmphibousAssult (21 Jun 2005)

Ok, another question, On the kit list under SQ(res) it says that i should bring one duffle bag (although i was issued 2) and im wondering if everything will fit, is it okay to bring 2 then just stuff one inside the other once you have unpacked? or is it do to space restrictions for travel.


----------



## Island Ryhno (21 Jun 2005)

Don't bring two, you will not have the space! And what do you mean will it all fit? Of course it will all fit it's the army, I'm pretty sure at one time I had PEI stuffed into my ruck.  ;D


----------



## JBP (21 Jun 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Don't bring two, you will not have the space! And what do you mean will it all fit? Of course it will all fit it's the army, I'm pretty sure at one time I had PEI stuffed into my ruck.  ;D



ROTFLMAO!!!!

That was good! You do bring up a good point, for the new recruit dude, STUFF everything in there... You'll learn, just STUFF it in. Sit on the bag if you have to, jump on it... A lot can fit into a duffel bag or ruck... I usually have to sit on my duffel bag and push the zipper close enough to zip up with my legs...  

Have fun!


----------

